# Change na bar color



## coppolla (Jan 31, 2012)

hi guys im going to build some themes but i cant find a way to change nav bar color in framework-res.apk and systemUI.apk
Can anyone tell me how to change it

Envoyé depuis mon SGH-T989 avec Tapatalk


----------

